# Best buy odor detector/air purifier for another LG sufferer



## krsnik93 (May 6, 2019)

Hi all,

I have started suffering from leaky gas a couple of months ago completely turning my life upside down in the process.

I have become too used to my own gas smell to detect it, relying on facial expressions of people around me to try and "guess" whether I have just let one out or not. I am trying to do everything in my powers to solve my LG problem (changing my diet, doing pelvic floor exercises, regular exercising etc.), but what's making it hard is not having this feedback effect of actually being able to tell how well I am doing in a certain period or situation.

Thus, I am looking for an affordable, as-sensitive-as-possible odor detector/air purifier which I can keep in my room and just use to keep track of how well am I doing with either a certain food regime, exercise regime or any other attempt at a solution. I figured this is the best place to ask.

I am based in the UK and would like to spend to more than £50. Am I asking for too much for too little?

P.S. I have read the official guide with examples like leaving the room and re-entering shortly after. Procedures like that are sometimes useful, but I am looking for something more precise where I can completely leave out reliance on my faulty sense of smell.


----------



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

Put some water in your mouth, hold it there, and the smell will be very obvious.


----------



## dyueh (Nov 9, 2021)

why not just fix it?


----------



## yiaodamna (Nov 23, 2021)

Try to buy a low-sensitivity air purifier. I know about it since my friend ordered such for the children's bedroom so that she could always control the air in her daughter's room. You can see something like this on Air Purifier First - Reviews, Top Picks, Buying Guides and Comparison; this is a good service with proven air purifiers. I have been thinking of ordering an air purifier for my home since I started working remotely, and now I am constantly at home, and my skin is very dry due to dust and dry air. In general, I hope my answer will help you


----------



## lorancesteve (4 mo ago)

yiaodamna said:


> Try to buy a low-sensitivity air purifier. I know about it since my friend ordered such for the children's bedroom so that she could always control the air in her daughter's room. You can see something like this on Air Purifier First - Reviews, Top Picks, Buying Guides and Comparison; this is a good service with proven air purifiers. I have been thinking of ordering an air purifier for my home since I started working remotely, and now I am constantly at home, and my skin is very dry due to dust and dry air. In general, I hope my answer will help you


I appreciate you sharing. It has been quite useful to me. Tell me where I can find accessories from Karl Jacobs.


----------

